# Newbie from North Yorkshire



## selbyTT (May 22, 2009)

Hi all. I am a TT owner in waiting. Just ordered my TT Tdi in Aruba Blue.
Ive been told it will be ready about early July???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TDI club!

July is about right for a factory order!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy

TDi, join the club


----------

